# Medikamente bei Würmern



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2005)

Ich habe 4 Kois und zahlreiche Goldis / Shubunkins im Teich. Auch einige __ Molche tummeln sich. Bei einem der Kois wurde per Abstrich ein Wurmbefall diagnostiziert. Nun wurde mir zunächst geraten cyprinocur W als Teichbehandlung zu verabreichen. Von ebenso kompetenter Stelle wurde mir davon abgeraten, weil das Infektionsrisiko mit Bakterien sehr hoch sei.  Stattdessen scheint Ovitel für die Kois die deutlich bessere Alternative. Das birgt aber für die Goldis ein Risiko. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte für die Wurmbehandlung von Kois bei Goldfischbesatz?

Viele verzweifelte Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea, 

bei Haut- und Kiemenwürmer wirds ohne Teichbehandlung nicht gehen. 
Cypriocur-W ist absolut neu auf dem Markt und ich habe noch keine Erfahrungswerte gelesen. 

In deinem Profil steht Teich 17000l und da wäre "HS Gyrocell" eine Möglichkeit und die Goldis bleiben unversehrt. 
Deutsche Bezugsadresse: 
* defekter Link entfernt * (etwa Seitenmitte)


Ein sehr gutes Mittel gegen __ Würmer, nur leider bei großen Teichen etwas  teuer. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort. Ich habe das Medikament gefunden. Vielleicht finde ich ja auch noch etwas über das Cypriocur raus. Aber es beruhigt mich schon mal sehr, dass es ein Mittel gibt, dass ich bedenkenlos anwenden kann. Werde ich dann mal bestellen.

Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Andrea, 

*bedenkenlos* ist kein Medikament anzuwenden. 

Gerade in Sachen Haut- und Kiemenwürmern sollte man bei Unerfahrenheit Rücksprache mit einem Tierarzt halten. 

Grundvoraussetzung ist auch eine *genaue* Kenntnis des Teichinhalts. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Mai 2005)

Hallo Rainer, 
da habe ich mich tatsächlich sehr ungeschickt ausgedrückt. Ich habe die allergrößten Bedenken, das bedenkenlos bezog sich auf die Verträglichkeit von den Goldis, nicht auf Dosierungsfehler, Nebenwirkungen etc. Ich kann es überhaupt gar nicht leiden irgendetwas in meinen Teich zu kippen!!! Ich hatte nur Sorge, dass ich mich für die Kois oder Goldis entscheiden muss, weil wirksame Mittel den Goldis schaden. 

Andrea

P.S. Gibt es eigentlich eine Chance, dass die __ Würmer auch von alleine verschwinden??? Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

atzie_h schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich eine Chance, dass die __ Würmer auch von alleine verschwinden??? Wahrscheinlich nicht, aber ich wollte trotzdem mal fragen.



mag mich ja so mancher nun auslachen, aber meine persönlichen Beobachtungen zeigen immer wieder, dass die Wurmplagegeister bei einer Wassertemperatur ab 18°C weniger werden und bei 20°C  verschwinden. Keine Ahnung warum, wohin und wieso sie weg sind. 
Bis zu dieser Temperatur können sie allerdings einiges an Schaden anrichten und man sollte sie sehr ernst nehmen / bekämpfen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2005)

Hallo Rainer!

Die ungeliebten __ Würmer zählen zu den typischen Vertretern, die bei wärmerem Wasser nicht mehr zum Problem werden.
Gerade im Frühjahr hat man oft Ärger damit. Dann behandelt man, wenn es wärmer wird und kann vielfach ein neues Auftreten der Würmer beobachten, wenn es einen plötzlichen Kälteeinbruch gibt (Eisheilige) Daher hatten auch im letzten Jahr viel mit den Bierstern zu kämpfen.
Wird so auch in Fachbüchern von Tierärzten beschrieben. 
Da steht aber leider auch nicht, warum das so ist.

Im allgemeinen sagt man ja, dass Fische mit einem guten Immunsystem gut mit einigen Würmern leben können. Andererseits sagt man auch, dass sie sich unter ungünstigen Bedingungen stark und vor allem schnell vermehren können. Ist irgendwie eine Gratwanderung. Wenn ich die Viecher auch in geringerer Anzahl auf dem Abstrich sehe, behandele ich.
Allerdings mach ich das im Frühjahr sowieso


----------

